
The lost generation of tech pioneers: 90s kids - kiraleighleigh
https://hackernoon.com/tech-disruption-outsiders-cdd3106eeb02
======
isoskeles
I almost relate to this, having grown up and learned in the same environment.
But I reflexively feel weirded / disgusted / something when people write or
say things like: _This is probably the most 90s kid techy-anime-nerd image
I’ve ever seen._

I can't relate to it. It's a link to some video, and all I think is, watching
videos is consumptive activity, whereas working is 'productive'. While you
might have a valid reason to have a chip on your shoulder about the way-
things-are, the fact that you like(d) a video isn't relevant (or even acts as
an opposing force to your actual point). It doesn't tell me anything other
than you grew up in some time period. It certainly doesn't say you're more
valuable as an employee. If anything, the navel-gazing article about how you
liked this-and-that -- attention to mundane details for most employers (except
the _cool_ ones, right?) that give no signal about your performance, maybe
just your personality -- will send people running in the opposite direction.

